# Soundstream P205 (NEW)



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe these were one of the last lines before Soundstream went bankrupt so to find one new is quite rare!!!

Soundstream P205 5 Channel Car Automotive Amplifier New | eBay


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

wow! I bet that thing sounds amazing! and an amazing price too! Too bad I can't use it.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yah most people see the specs and laugh, but great quality.


----------

